# 1916 Mead Ranger-Superbe Arch Frame for sale



## drsuperbe1916 (May 19, 2012)

I am selling my 1916 Mead Ranger-Superbe.  I am going to list it on eBay but want to offer it here first.  See the BST for details.


----------



## Volkswarten (May 23, 2012)

*pretty bike!!*

the color combination with tires and other accessories , simply beautiful!! the frame are 26? how much?


----------



## chitown (May 23, 2012)

Beautiful bike. Rarely found this nice.


http://www.ebay.com/itm/1916-Mead-R...781?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2ebe73cd05


----------



## drsuperbe1916 (May 26, 2012)

*1916 Mead Ranger-Superbe Arch Frame*



Volkswarten said:


> the color combination with tires and other accessories , simply beautiful!! the frame are 26? how much?




They said 26 back in 1916, but I would say 24. It depends how you measure.  Reserve on eBay was $3,200.  Your last chance to bid, it will be sold on Sunday!


----------

